

Ask HN: please review "Introducing Fathomer" - geuis
http://www.trending.us/2009/01/14/introducing-fathomer/

======
pclark
this is a very very good idea!

I'll be implementing this, kudos. Hope twitter doesn't fix this "bug"(?)

